# Kiwi Farms Awards 2018



## Jerry_ smith56 (Dec 30, 2018)

Its been a fun year here on kiwi farms and I thought It might be a good for a new tradition here on this site. I presnt to you the first and hopegully not last kiwi farms awards.

The rules:
1. Below the rule list will be a list of awards where you can nominate users for whatever award you think they should win
2. Nominations will take place between now and January 5th 2019.
3. *No nominating the same person for the same award  multiple award I don't  want this thread to be like Halloween thread where there was 50 posts nominating the zoosadism fags.*
4. Each award will have 20 potential winners who will be decided based on the results of the daily poll.
5. Once the nominations are done daily polls will be done between 8th january and the 28th of january
6. You don't have to post a nomination for every award do as many or as little as you want just as long has one user nominated
7. No complaining if you get nominated for a negative award just grit your teeth and bear with it. Complaing about being nominated for a award you don't like will only increase your chances of winning it.
8. Nominations will be based off of the fairest way I can think of based on how many agrees the nominating post has.
9. This a complete solo effort on my part. Any questions pm me and I'll you as soon as I can. If may need volunteers if this turns out too much for one person pm me if you wish to volunteers.

Best kiwi farm user 2018. @yawning sneasel
Worst kiwi farm user 2018 Bryan Dunn
Least missed user 2018 @LagoonaBlue
Most missed user 2018 @Flowers For Sonichu
Worst A/H user 2018 @Ron /pol/ 
Best A/H user 2018 @CatParty
Sexiest user 2018 @Heinrich Himmler
Meanest user 2018 @Null
Nicest user 2018 Tie between @Heinrich Himmler and @Dynastia
Best staff member 2018 @Null
Best thread creator 2018 @Heinrich Himmler
Funniest user 2018 @AnOminous
Least funny user 2018 Bryan Dunn


Congratulations to the winners and @JSGOTI in particular for making this happen. This was a massive success which I am proud see you all next year.


----------



## SJ 485 (Dec 30, 2018)

worst user 2018: @Jerry_ smith56

also least funny user 2018: @Jerry_ smith56

best put down 2018 @Visitor

sexiest user: @Visitor

sorry for quadruple posting


----------



## Al Gulud (Dec 30, 2018)

Nicest user @Cosmos
Meanest user @Big Bad Brat


----------



## LofaSofa (Dec 30, 2018)

Least Funny User: @Y2K Baby 

Worst Kiwi Farms User: @Y2K Baby


----------



## wylfım (Dec 30, 2018)

Just put me down for all of them.


----------



## IV 445 (Dec 30, 2018)

Best user: @Ron /pol/


----------



## RG 448 (Dec 30, 2018)

If there’s a Longest Rimjob category you can go ahead and just give it to me.  Giving or recieving, either works.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Dec 30, 2018)

Best A/H user 2018: Me
Worst A/H user 2018: Me


----------



## Prussian Blue (Dec 30, 2018)

I nominate a different @Hell0 sock for each category


----------



## QB 290 (Dec 30, 2018)

Best Kiwifarms user 2018: @Vrakks
Worst kiwi farms user 2018: @Ratko_Falco
Least missed user 2018: @keksz
Most missed user 2018: @Bones
Worst A/H user 2018: @PantsFreeZone
Best A/H user 2018: @Dysnomia
Sexiest user 2018: @big baby jesus
Meanest user 2018: @Rumpled Foreskin
Nicest user 2018: @MerriedxReldnahc
Best staff member 2018: @yawning sneasel
Best thread creater 2018: @emspex
Funniest user 2018: @AnOminous
Least funny user 2018: @scared sheep
Best fail 2018: @LagoonaBlue
Funniest post 2018: Anything from @Secret Asshole
Weirdest user 2018. @Y2K Baby


----------



## Y2K Baby (Dec 30, 2018)

LofaSofa said:


> Least Funny User: @Y2K Baby
> 
> Worst Kiwi Farms User: @Y2K Baby


But why


----------



## NormanMarkus (Dec 30, 2018)

Least missed user 2018: @NormanMarkus 

I was literally gone for 4 years and nobody could care less, myself included.


----------



## SubtleInvitation (Dec 30, 2018)

Best staff member 2018: @Feline Darkmage
Best thread creator 2018: @Heinrich Himmler
Best put down 2018: https://kiwifarms.net/posts/4071265/ by @Hellbound Hellhound 
Funniest post 2018: https://kiwifarms.net/posts/4135361/ by @Judge Holden


----------



## J A N D E K (Dec 30, 2018)

Best Kiwifarms user 2018: @dysentery 
Least missed user 2018: @StarryGreenEyes95 
Best A/H user 2018: @Rumpled Foreskin 
Sexiest user 2018: @Kiwi Jeff 
Meanest user 2018: @yawning sneasel 
Nicest user 2018: @Heinrich Himmler 
Best staff member 2018: @Alan Pardew 
Best thread creater 2018: @Cricket 
Funniest user 2018: @AnOminous


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Dec 30, 2018)

Meanest User: @Somari1996 
Nicest User: @Kiwi Jeff


----------



## TaterBot (Dec 30, 2018)

Funniest User 2018: Catparty
Most Missed User 2018: Brooklyn Bailiff, Hellblazer, champthom, DeagleDad420
Most Prolific User: AnOminous
Meanest User 2018: Null

edit spelling


----------



## Edgeworth (Dec 30, 2018)

Seconded for Best Fail 2018: @LagoonaBlue


----------



## Florence (Dec 30, 2018)

Most missed user 2018: @Cthulu

Least missed user 2018: @Hui


----------



## Jerry_ smith56 (Dec 30, 2018)

Best kiwifarm user: me
Worst kiwi farm user: @RadicalCentrist
Least missed user: @Derp Potato
Most missed user: @zedkissed60
Worst A/H user: @the autist of dojima
Best A/H user: @The Last Stand
Sexist user: @Dial M for Misgender
Meanest user: @Visitor
Nicest user: @Jandak
Best staff member: null
Best thread creator: @Big Bad Brat
Funniest user: @Judge Holden
Least funny: @uncleShitHeel
Biggest fail: when ever a user posts fake news in A/H
Funniest post: whenever null confronts a faggot
Weirdest user: @The man from GRIDS


----------



## Monika H. (Dec 30, 2018)

NotAKitty said:


> Most missed user 2018: @Cthulu
> 
> Least missed user 2018: @Hui



Really, what happened to them?


----------



## Desire Lines (Dec 30, 2018)

Best Kiwifarms user 2018: me
Worst kiwi farms user 2018: also me
Least missed user 2018: me squared
Most missed user 2018: *me*
Worst A/H user 2018: _me_
Best A/H user 2018: me
Sexiest user 2018: me
Meanest user 2018: me
Nicest user 2018: me 
Best staff member 2018: me.com
Best thread creater 2018: 





> yup, that's me!


Funniest user 2018: 
Least funny user 2018: 
	
	



```
me
```
Best put down 2018: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Best fail 2018: 



Best Sub forum 2018: a&h i guess
Best post 2018: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/kiwi-farms-awards-2018.51642/page-2#post-4142637
Funniest post 2018: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/kiwi-farms-awards-2018.51642/page-2#post-4142637
Best thread ban message 2018: implying i actually read threads
Weirdest user 2018: 



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



me


----------



## Florence (Dec 30, 2018)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> Really, what happened to them?


Buried in my cellar.


----------



## Canned Bread (Dec 30, 2018)

Worst kiwi farms user 2018: @Bryan Dunn
Least missed user 2018: @Bryan Dunn
Best A/H user 2018: @It's HK-47
Meanest user 2018: @Null
Funniest user 2018: @Y2K Baby 
Least funny user 2018: @Ballzymaker94


----------



## Somar (Dec 30, 2018)

Biggest Liar: Tie between @Dirt McGirt, @LofaSofa, and @chekovia


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Dec 30, 2018)

Somari1996 said:


> Biggest Speaker of Truth: Tie between @Dirt McGirt, @LofaSofa, and @chekovia


For once you make a little sense


----------



## Somar (Dec 30, 2018)

Dirt McGirt said:


> For once you make a little sense


Thanks for proving my point


----------



## QU 734 (Dec 30, 2018)

Jerry_ smith56 said:


> Nicest user: @Jandak



Poor @J A N D E K has to get an award with his name misspelled. Nice pugs really can't catch a break.


----------



## Bad Times (Dec 30, 2018)

Not gonna @ them and waste their time

Best Kiwifarms user 2018: Hellfire, consistently posts content and doesn't fuck it up with garbage.
Worst kiwi farms user 2018: Nykysnottrans. The Contrapoints thread is unfucking readable because of this cunt and their long winded posts that tell me next to nothing and arent funny. I want to see the dirt on Contra but this user has convinced me with their shit posts that Contra isn't enough of a cow to read about.
Least missed user 2018: Scared sheep. I liked her at the time but looking back, she didn't fit in at all.
Most missed user 2018: Dynastia. Close second being Cricket. Both had a long peroid of absence from the farms for... reasons. Sucked.
Worst A/H user 2018: There was that one guy who only posted random articles but I can't remember his fucking name so I just briefly looked at AH and I'm going to choose PS1gamenwatch because from what I can see he mostly posts World news and I find that shit boring.
Best A/H user 2018: Catparty is always number 1.
Sexiest user 2018: Null. Excluding halals, he's the only one I've seen pictures of. I want to believe Cricket is the sexiest but Dynastia claims otherwise.
Meanest user 2018: Dynastia.
Nicest user 2018: Kiwi Jeff.
Best staff member 2018: Feline Darkmage tends to post decent content, can't speak for their moderation, don't really care.
Best thread creater 2018:  Hellfire. A good poster can make a good thread, who knew.
Funniest user 2018: AnOmnious shitposts are always top notch and John Goodman makes it extra funny to me.
Least funny user 2018: I wish to award this to every poster who makes a thread that's just "post a thing about the user above you" and then repeatidly reposts in that thread. Yes I have a hate boner and yes I sometimes post in the very same threads but I always regret it. It's never funny.
Best put down 2018: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Best fail 2018:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Best Sub forum 2018: Darksydephil. The subforum as a whole is shit but the content is gold.
Weirdest user 2018: The winner of the 2016 TIME's Person of the Year award.


----------



## J A N D E K (Dec 30, 2018)

Feels Over Reals said:


> Poor @J A N D E K has to get an award with his name misspelled. Nice pugs really can't catch a break.


Awww. I don’t mind. It’s was sweet enough that Jerry nominated me for anything in the first place . <3


----------



## Y2K Baby (Dec 30, 2018)

Bad Times said:


> Not gonna @ them and waste their time


Aka I'm a big pussy.


----------



## Bad Times (Dec 30, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> Aka I'm a big pussy.



There is no most agreeable award, sorry bud.


----------



## QU 734 (Dec 30, 2018)

Most Agreeable: @Y2K Baby


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Dec 30, 2018)

Worst user: @Apoth42
Least funny user: @Hui
Best A&H user: @CatParty 
Funniest user: @AnOminous 
Sexiest user: @Reynard


----------



## Bussy Catalog (Dec 30, 2018)

Sexiest user: Null, of course. Anybody got nudes?


----------



## 8777BB5 (Dec 30, 2018)

Best Kiwifarms user 2018: @Y2K Baby 
Worst kiwi farms user 2018: @NostalgiaJazzAdmirer 
Least missed user 2018: @Skylar Ittner 
Most missed user 2018: @Dynastia 
Worst A/H user 2018: Me 
Best A/H user 2018: @CatParty 
Sexiest user 2018: @Reynard 
Meanest user 2018: @Valiant 
Nicest user 2018: @Trilby 
Best staff member 2018: @yawning sneasel 
Best thread creater 2018: @Heinrich Himmler 
Funniest user 2018: @AnOminous 
Least funny user 2018: @NostalgiaJazzAdmirer


----------



## HG 400 (Dec 30, 2018)

8777BB5 said:


> Best Kiwifarms user 2018: @Y2K Baby
> Worst kiwi farms user 2018: @NostalgiaJazzAdmirer
> Least missed user 2018: @Skylar Ittner
> Most missed user 2018: @Dynastia
> ...



Don't tag me.


----------



## Begemot (Dec 30, 2018)

User most willing to stay in useless kayfabe even past obvious breaking point: @Somari1996
User with most potential of possible halal: @GODREKCUF
Most worthless user: @Hell0 and all their fuckwit various socks


----------



## 8777BB5 (Dec 30, 2018)

Dynastia said:


> Don't tag me.



But I wuv you


----------



## Y2K Baby (Dec 30, 2018)

chekovia said:


> User most willing to stay in useless kayfabe even past obvious breaking point: @Somari1996
> User with most potential of possible halal: @GODREKCUF
> Most worthless user: @Hell0 and all their various socks


Somari is Andy Kaufman in hiding.


----------



## WW 635 (Dec 30, 2018)

Bad Times said:


> Sexiest user 2018: Null. Excluding halals, he's the only one I've seen pictures of. I want to believe Cricket is the sexiest but Dynastia claims otherwise.


I am but @Dynastia is upset that he can't claim to be prettiest with me here



8777BB5 said:


> But I wuv you


Hey @pyrrhic bb, this cuck look like they're treading on dangerous waters to you?

Here are my nominations:

Best Kiwifarms user 2018: @Dynastia
Worst kiwi farms user 2018: @scared sheep
Least missed user 2018: @OwO What's This?
Most missed user 2018: @zedkissed60
Sexiest user 2018: @Cricket
Best staff member 2018: @Ride
Best thread creater 2018: @Big Bad Brat
Funniest user 2018: @Y2K Baby
Least funny user 2018: @Bryan Dunn
Best fail 2018: zoosadists trying to dox
Best Sub forum 2018: Beauty Parlour
Weirdest user 2018: @Shiversblood


----------



## Cheetahman (Dec 30, 2018)

Best fail 2018: the Unaboomer


----------



## Idea Waifu (Dec 30, 2018)

Sexiest user 2018: Rio , Big Bad Brat
Best fail 2018: StarryGreenEyes95 , LagoonaBlue
Nicest user 2018: Kiwi Jeff , Null , Prussian blue , Tempest , Jenffer a jay
Best staff member 2018: Yawning sneasel


----------



## Somar (Dec 30, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> Somari is Andy Kaufman in hiding.


Apologize to @Somari for that


----------



## Y2K Baby (Dec 30, 2018)

Best Kiwifarms user 2018: @Kiwi Jeff
Worst kiwi farms user 2018: IDK
Least missed user 2018: @OwO What's This?
Most missed user 2018: @OtterParty (Retroactively adding in @Flowers For Sonichu- can't believe I forgot about that)
Sexiest user 2018: @diana- NOT
Best staff member 2018: @yawning sneasel
Best thread creater 2018: @Big Bad Brat
Funniest user 2018: @Testaclese Maximus
Least funny user 2018: @Mariposa Electrique (lots of swings and misses lately, eh)
Best fail 2018: Zoosadist Jihad.
Best Sub forum 2018: A&H
Weirdest user 2018: @Webby's Boyfriend
Worst A/H user 2018: Most.
Best A/H user 2018: @CatParty
Meanest user 2018: @yawning sneasel (Harsh but fair)
Nicest user 2018: @J A N D E K or @Haunter


----------



## Somar (Dec 30, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> Best Kiwifarms user 2018: @Kiwi Jeff
> Worst kiwi farms user 2018: IDK
> Least missed user 2018: @OwO What's This?
> Most missed user 2018: @OtterParty
> ...


Where am I?


----------



## Y2K Baby (Dec 30, 2018)

Somari1996 said:


> Where am I?


Most dedicated one-trick pony.


----------



## ZehnBoat (Dec 30, 2018)

worst user: @FuckYou


----------



## Somar (Dec 30, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> Most lovable magical girl.


Yeah that seems about right.


----------



## Reynard (Dec 30, 2018)

Best Kiwifarms user 2018:  @Slimeball92A for getting Woof arrested.  I can't praise you enough for that.
Worst kiwi farms user 2018:  All the people that joined because of the zoosadist shit to either bash or defend the furry fandom.  The amount of unfunny, uncreative posters mucking up those threads with whiteknighting and the people who took them seriously really got under my skin.
Least missed user 2018:  @scared sheep - I still think she's a nice person, but her actions that led to her getting banned were pretty cringy.  She just didn't fit in here at all.
Most missed user 2018: @Kiwi Jeff - his hiatus had me missing our best gator man.
Worst A/H user 2018: I don't post in this subforum or frequent it, so I couldn't make a good judgement here.
Best A/H user 2018:  I don't post in this subforum or frequent it, so I couldn't make a good judgement here.
Sexiest user 2018: @NARPASSWORD (If there was a MILF option I'd pick @Super Collie)
Meanest user 2018:  Pick a mod; any mod.  Though honestly, I'd be mean to most people I meet if I had to put up with the shit they have to as well.
Nicest user 2018: @Heinrich Himmler and @Kiwi Jeff, easily.
Best staff member 2018: @Feline Darkmage,@Meowthkip, and @yawning sneasel are chill dudes that deserve a beverage of their choice.
Best thread creater 2018:  I honestly couldn't name a user that made the most threads I've enjoyed, as it's really spread out in terms of
Funniest user 2018:  It's really hard for me to pick this, but I think I'll go with @AnOminous for the dude's consistently funny posts.
Least funny user 2018:  @Hell0 - mostly friendly but I really did get sperg vibes before they got banned
Best put down 2018:  This.  Godspeed, @Vrakks
Best fail 2018:  @Bryan Dunn merely for existing.
Best Sub forum 2018:  Animal Control is my usual stomping grounds, and the fact that some of the worst subhumans imaginable have actually been facing legal consequences partially because of the information found in this thread and that was compiled here goes a long way.
Best post 2018:  This masterpiece.
Funniest post 2018:  This post here had me dying of laughter.  Semper Fi to @Strelok
Best thread ban message 2018:  I haven't seen too many of these, to be honest.
Weirdest user 2018: @Y2K Baby - This person speaks in tongues that I can't even begin to comprehend sometimes, but I love them for that.


----------



## dysentery (Dec 30, 2018)

Best Kiwifarms user 2018: @J A N D E K
Worst kiwi farms user 2018: @darkshadowfox
Most missed user 2018: @BoredAtHome
Worst A/H user 2018: Everybody
Best A/H user 2018: @millais
Sexiest user 2018: @Heinrich Himmler
Meanest user 2018: @Cowlick Because he called me dumb.
Nicest user 2018: @J A N D E K
Best staff member 2018: @yawning sneasel
Best thread creator 2018: @neural
Funniest user 2018: @Y2K Baby
Least funny user 2018: @Y2K Baby
Best fail 2018: Every @StarryGreenEyes95 response to his thread giving people more ammo
Best Sub forum 2018: Spergatory
Best post 2018: This. Threatening Dynastia with a knife in a Jace-level rant was the most "Holy shit, What are you doing" thing of the year. 
Funniest post 2018: This.
Best thread ban message 2018: "Calm Down time."
Weirdest user 2018: That furry with the Pokemon avatar who got banned a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Monika H. (Dec 30, 2018)

dysentery said:


> Best Kiwifarms user 2018: @J A N D E K
> Worst kiwi farms user 2018: @darkshadowfox
> Most missed user 2018: @BoredAtHome
> Worst A/H user 2018: Everybody
> ...



Wow, sexiest.... hmmm...


----------



## WD-40 (Dec 30, 2018)

Worst Kiwi Farms User 2018: @RomeoRose 
Least Missed User 2018: @darkshadowfox
Best Staff Member 2018: @Meowthkip
Best Fail 2018: @RomeoRose trying to sue all of Kiwi Farms


----------



## Tempest (Dec 31, 2018)

Best Kiwifarms user 2018 @neural
Worst kiwi farms user 2018: @Ratko_Falco
Least missed user 2018 @Hell0
Most missed user 2018: @KatsuKitty
Worst A/H user 2018: @PantsFreeZone
Best A/H user 2018: @CatParty
Sexiest user 2018: @Tempest
Meanest user 2018: @Orth
Nicest user 2018: @Dial M for Misgender
Best staff member 2018: @yawning sneasel
Best thread creater 2018: @Gengar
Funniest user 2018: @Dial M for Misgender
Best put down 2018: @Big Bad Brat
Best fail 2018: ice cream doxing
we need creepiest user as well


----------



## Haramburger (Dec 31, 2018)

Weirdest user 2018: @FukedUrMom666 for failing to pay Dynastia for dox, posting a bunch of vocaroos of him ranting in the backwoods about various users trolling him, getting Dynastia named changed to FagNasty, and the two insane conversations users have been having semi-publicly for months at a time


----------



## The Cunting Death (Dec 31, 2018)

nicest user: @ICameToplaY


----------



## LofaSofa (Dec 31, 2018)

Best Kiwi Farms Spinner 2018: @LofaSofa


----------



## FI 665 (Dec 31, 2018)

8777BB5 said:


> But I wuv you


@Cricket indeed this cuck is in some shark-infested shit, bb 

Fattest user 2018: @Dynastia
Best anal canal 2018: @Shiversblood


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Dec 31, 2018)

Best user 2018: @Hellfire
Best new user 2018: @Big Bad Brat or @Gengar
Most missed user 2018: @OtterParty
Most creative user 2018: whoever made my avatar
Cutest user 2018: @J A N D E K (who wouldn't love a pug?)
Nicest user 2018: @ToroidalBoat
Best avatar maker 2018: @skiddlez
Best staff member 2018: @yawning sneasel or @emspex
Best content gatherer 2018: @zedkissed60
Funniest user 2018: @Shiversblood or @Cowlick

I'm sorry for anyone that I didn't include. I met a lot of great people this year, and I'd put them on the list if I could. There's a lot of users who mean a lot to me that can't be represented with _just_ Best X 2018.


----------



## OhGoy (Dec 31, 2018)

Most Degenerate Avatar(s): @Reynard/@PsychoNerd054/@Your Weird Fetish 
Best Faggot: @Jon-Kacho/@bearycool
Best Normie: @Bassomatic
Weirdest User: 1864897514651 (not tagging since he doesn't really care for getting involved with the kiwi community)


----------



## BE 911 (Dec 31, 2018)

Best Kiwifarms user 2018: @Hellfire by miles away. Always posts content that is relevant to the thread and is the breathing life of the farms. We need more users like you.
Worst kiwi farms user 2018: @Hell0 and his million socks for being a constant nuisance even when banned. Fuck you.
Least missed user 2018: @LagoonaBlue. The Assigned Male thread is now readable without being reminded that Labill doxed her every page or so.
Most missed user 2018: @Mr. Poker in the Front Liquor in the Rear aka Mr. Armenian. He may have been a sped but his antics in chat were hilarious. I miss you.
Sexiest user 2018: @Cricket 
Meanest user 2018: @Hui why so bitter 
Nicest user 2018: Had to choose a chatfriend for this one and I'll go with @Desire Lines for being the friendly local russian otter. Cyka blyat comrade 
Best staff member 2018: @Ride. Responds fast to reports, always helpful and digs for content. Honorable mention to @yawning sneasel for being amazing with handling users as shown with their logs with @LagoonaBlue. Thank you both for your service. 
Best thread creater 2018: @Gengar. Have to give it up to a fellow internet terrorist. Thanks for providing cocks to the farms 
Funniest user 2018: @Heinrich Himmler I literally laugh my ass off at most of your posts. You're a really funny dude, thanks a lot for your hilarious posts 
Least funny user 2018: @Sinners Sandwich for sucking the fun out of everything with the same garbage they post in every thread. Time to recycle yourself fam.
Best put down 2018: most of what @Dynastia posts. Literally unbeatable.
Best fail 2018: The massive faildoxing that happened with the Zoosadists threads. Shamefuru display.
Best Sub forum 2018: The lolcow subforum will never be beaten.

With that out of the way, happy new year to everyone. To a new year full of lulz!


----------



## skiddlez (Dec 31, 2018)

No best avatar award? Hm.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Dec 31, 2018)

skiddlez said:


> No best avatar award? Hm.


Avatars are a big deal to me, so I've updated my list. Thanks for pointing this out.


----------



## RG 448 (Dec 31, 2018)

Best Kiwifarms user 2018:  @yawning sneasel
Most missed user 2018: @Flowers For Sonichu
Worst A/H user 2018: probably me
Best A/H user 2018: @CatParty
Sexiest user 2018: @Tempest
Meanest user 2018: @FuckYou
Nicest user 2018: @Y2K Baby
Best staff member 2018: @AnOminous
Best thread creater 2018: @Heinrich Himmler
Funniest user 2018: @Y2K Baby
Least funny user 2018: @FuckYou
Best fail 2018: government shutdown
Best Sub forum 2018: TSIC
Best post 2018: anything written by @Secret Asshole
Funniest post 2018: anything written by Dynastia


----------



## Flustercuck (Dec 31, 2018)

least funny user 2018: @Flustercuck


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Dec 31, 2018)

Least missed user 2018: @OwO What's This?
Most missed user 2018: @TheFool, @Fuck you jewish cunt 
Sexiest User: @Cricket
Meanest user 2018: Null, and for good reason.
Nicest user 2018: @Trilby
Best staff member 2018: @yawning sneasel, @Feline Darkmage, @Ride, and @Alan Pardew
Best TSIC members 2018: @Un Platano, @Alan Pardew
Funniest user 2018: @Y2K Baby, @Dynastia
Best fail 2018: The Zoosadism faildoxxing
Best Sub forum 2018: Easily the Top-Secret Inner Circle
Best Halals 2018: LagoonaBlue and StarryGreenEyes95


----------



## J A N D E K (Dec 31, 2018)

Oh... I like that new category.

Best TSIC member 2018: @ToroidalBoat


----------



## PantsFreeZone (Dec 31, 2018)

Best user(s): @Kiwi Jeff, @heathercho, @Y2K Baby, Jesse Pinkman
Worst user(s): @PantsFreeZone, Ragnar Lothbrok
Best mod: @yawning sneasel 
Worst mod: all the rest
Most real nigger: @CIA Nigger 
Least real nigger: @TheLastStand
GOAT poster(s): @AnOminous, John Goodman
GOAT Shitposter(s): Donald J. Trump, @PantsFreeZone


----------



## Y2K Baby (Dec 31, 2018)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> Funniest post 2018: anything written by Dynastia


Yet he isn't the funniest user.


----------



## RG 448 (Dec 31, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> Yet he isn't the funniest user.


Happy birthday!


----------



## Y2K Baby (Dec 31, 2018)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> Happy birthday!


It's a farce.


----------



## RK 672 (Jan 1, 2019)

Sexiest user: @Cricket (she threatened me)
Nicest user: @Dynastia


----------



## WW 635 (Jan 1, 2019)

Ride said:


> Sexiest user: @Cricket (she threatened me)
> Nicest user: @Dynastia


You've done well. You may sleep at the foot of the bed tonight.


----------



## HiddenFist (Jan 1, 2019)

I don't think you can get a bigger fail from 2018 than the failed Zoosadism dox, unless you want to throw in Bullyhunters.


----------



## WW 635 (Jan 1, 2019)

Big Bad Brat said:


> Sexiest user 2018: @Cricket


While your vote is sincerely appreciated, it is noted that you initially voted for someone else. As a punishment, @bearycool will be raped in front of you while you are mocked for being unable to participate. 

Nothing personal, beary


----------



## BE 911 (Jan 1, 2019)

Cricket said:


> While your vote is sincerely appreciated, it is noted that you initially voted for someone else. As a punishment, @bearycool will be raped in front of you while you are mocked for being unable to participate.
> 
> Nothing personal, beary


Damn I should have voted for @Littl3boy instead that would have been hotter to fap to.


----------



## Duncan Hills Coffee (Jan 1, 2019)

Funniest User: @Testaclese Maximus
Best Mod: @Feline Darkmage
Best Subforum: I've taken a liking to Off Topic, especially when I want to laugh at inane shit.


----------



## DT 211 (Jan 1, 2019)

Big Bad Brat said:


> Damn I should have voted for @Littl3boy instead that would have been hotter to fap to.


Cricket can't rape me,im not fat


----------



## WW 635 (Jan 1, 2019)

Littl3boy said:


> Cricket can't rape me,im not fat


I don't rape fatties


----------



## OG 666 (Jan 1, 2019)

I, Gengar, write this post of my own free will on the 1st of January in the year 2019. By clicking "Post Reply," I confirm that I have not written this post under duress. I have not been coerced, nor threatened, nor bribed into writing this post.

Sexiest user 2018: @Cricket


----------



## WW 635 (Jan 1, 2019)

@Jerry_ smith56 when are the winners announced?


----------



## Teri-Teri (Jan 2, 2019)

Y2K Baby said:


> Best Kiwifarms user 2018: @Kiwi Jeff
> Worst kiwi farms user 2018: IDK
> Least missed user 2018: @OwO What's This?
> Most missed user 2018: @OtterParty (Retroactively adding in @Flowers For Sonichu- can't believe I forgot about that)
> ...





Reynard said:


> Best Kiwifarms user 2018:  @Slimeball92A for getting Woof arrested.  I can't praise you enough for that.
> Worst kiwi farms user 2018:  All the people that joined because of the zoosadist shit to either bash or defend the furry fandom.  The amount of unfunny, uncreative posters mucking up those threads with whiteknighting and the people who took them seriously really got under my skin.
> Least missed user 2018:  @scared sheep - I still think she's a nice person, but her actions that led to her getting banned were pretty cringy.  She just didn't fit in here at all.
> Most missed user 2018: @Kiwi Jeff - his hiatus had me missing our best gator man.
> ...





Kiwi Jeff said:


> Best user 2018: @Hellfire
> Best new user 2018: @Big Bad Brat or @Gengar
> Most missed user 2018: @OtterParty
> Most creative user 2018: whoever made my avatar
> ...



How about me?


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jan 2, 2019)

ICameToplaY said:


> How about me?


Most playful boy.


----------



## FukedUrMom666 (Jan 5, 2019)

Haramburger said:


> Weirdest user 2018: @FukedUrMom666 for failing to pay Dynastia for dox, posting a bunch of vocaroos of him ranting in the backwoods about various users trolling him, getting Dynastia named changed to FagNasty, and the two insane conversations users have been having semi-publicly for months at a time


You mean best user! You're description is biased but not exactly incorrect. Let me give you the unbiased version.


"Best User for signing up to have a good time and maybe make some new friends but was viciously and unfairly attacked by a bunch of shitheads. Rather than backing down he fought back! He went on the offensive and got Dynastia's named changed to Fagnastia which caused him to lose all respect and then got the bitch banned.

Unfortunately Fagnastia doxxed the site owner Null and got unbanned and his name changed back then used his malign influence to have my password changed so I couldn't log in! He used that time to solidify his hold over the sign and thought he had me defeated me for good but he doesn't know me. I got back into my account and relead the offensive.

Now I'm like Goku and building the biggest spirit bomb the world has ever known to destroy him so we can all have a good time and hang out on the internet!

That's why I'm the best user.


----------



## Un Platano (Jan 5, 2019)

FukedUrMom666 said:


> You mean best user! You're description is biased but not exactly incorrect. Let me give you the unbiased version.
> 
> 
> "Best User for signing up to have a good time and maybe make some new friends but was viciously and unfairly attacked by a bunch of shitheads. Rather than backing down he fought back! He went on the offensive and got Dynastia's named changed to Fagnastia which caused him to lose all respect and then got the bitch banned.
> ...


Did you ever finish mowing your mom's lawn?


----------



## HG 400 (Jan 6, 2019)

FukedUrMom666 said:


> You mean best user! You're description is biased but not exactly incorrect. Let me give you the unbiased version.
> 
> 
> "Best User for signing up to have a good time and maybe make some new friends but was viciously and unfairly attacked by a bunch of shitheads. Rather than backing down he fought back! He went on the offensive and got Dynastia's named changed to Fagnastia which caused him to lose all respect and then got the bitch banned.
> ...



I doxed the shit out of Null once and I can do it again.


----------



## Jerry_ smith56 (Jan 6, 2019)

Well its time for the to commence. Voting will from now until Friday 11th. After that date votes will to be counted and I'll posts on the winners message walls congratulating them.

Best kiwi farm user 2018. https://strawpoll.com/wd3fsy29
Worst kiwi farm user 2018 https://strawpoll.com/yz5edzyr
Least missed user 2018 https://strawpoll.com/ak6r9z44
Most missed user 2018 https://strawpoll.com/hphzkcak
Worst A/H user 2018 https://strawpoll.com/esyhb5cb
Best A/H user 2018 https://strawpoll.com/x9hc2ak1
Sexiest user 2018 https://strawpoll.com/b7b2c2gg
Meanest user 2018 https://strawpoll.com/169yc63d
Nicest user 2018 https://strawpoll.com/a55494p3
Best staff member 2018 https://strawpoll.com/k3ryg9fh
Best thread creator 2018 https://strawpoll.com/8c7zy2hb
Funniest user 2018 https://strawpoll.com/7yp218ks
Least funny user 2018 https://strawpoll.com/e9hxw41c


----------



## MyOtherNicknameIsAPun (Jan 6, 2019)

Best user: @Hellfire 
Sexiest: @BubbleButt


----------



## cypocraphy (Jan 6, 2019)

Alpha Loves You said:


> Best Kiwifarms user 2018: @Vrakks
> Worst kiwi farms user 2018: @Ratko_Falco
> Least missed user 2018: @keksz
> Most missed user 2018: @Bones
> ...



this is the best list imo.


----------



## Flustercuck (Jan 6, 2019)

Jerry_ smith56 said:


> Well its time for the to commence. Voting will from now until Friday 11th. After that date votes will to be counted and I'll posts on the winners message walls congratulating them.
> 
> Best kiwi farm user 2018. https://strawpoll.com/wd3fsy29
> Worst kiwi farm user 2018 https://strawpoll.com/yz5edzyr
> ...


you forgot me in the least funny user list. I am severely disappointed


----------



## ON 190 (Jan 6, 2019)

@Cowlick across the board.


----------



## Fibonacci (Jan 6, 2019)

Gonna have to cut my nominations short because even after nearly 6 years on this site I don't know who the fuck most of y'all are.

Most missed user 2018: BrooklynBailiff and Smokedaddy
Least missed user 2018: @punchabunch
Worst A/H user 2018: @CatParty
Best A/H user 2018: @CatParty
Sexiest user 2018: @CatParty
Best Sub forum 2018: Amberlynn


----------



## WW 635 (Jan 6, 2019)

Jerry_ smith56 said:


> Well its time for the to commence. Voting will from now until Friday 11th. After that date votes will to be counted and I'll posts on the winners message walls congratulating them.
> 
> Best kiwi farm user 2018. https://strawpoll.com/wd3fsy29
> Worst kiwi farm user 2018 https://strawpoll.com/yz5edzyr
> ...


You should edit the OP to include this so that users stop nominating and start voting. People hate reading past the first page


----------



## uncleShitHeel (Jan 6, 2019)

I nominate @Y2K Baby @takemetoyourgrave @chekovia @Rumpled Foreskin @Pepito @Spl00gies @balcolm @LagoonaBlue in no particular order.


----------



## Keystone (Jan 6, 2019)

Best Kiwifarms user 2018: @AnOminous
Worst kiwi farms user 2018: @Bryan Dunn and his legion of sock accounts
Least missed user 2018: Chance Carmichael (whatever his account name was)
Most missed user 2018: @Hui
Worst A/H user 2018: Everyone who visits or posts there
Best A/H user 2018: @It's HK-47
Sexiest user 2018: @Jaimas
Nicest user 2018: @Heinrich Himmler
Best staff member 2018: Mods are fags, but @yawning sneasel is a cool fag
Best thread creater 2018: @Jerry_ smith56 obviously
Funniest user 2018: Dynastia
Least funny user 2018: All the furfags in the zoosadist threads who only joined to try and defend Kero and the other sick fucks
Best fail 2018: @LagoonaBlue -- If you want an event and not a user then Matt getting outted was great.
Best Sub forum 2018: Community Watch has some real bangers
Best/Funniest post 2018: The one where we found out Phil actually cut his dick off to spite us.
Best put down 2018: @Null for continuing to say "lol no" to frivilous lolsuits


----------



## Fougaro (Jan 6, 2019)

Is there an award for which user glows the most in the dark?


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Jan 6, 2019)

Worst user 2018: @Cedric_Eff

Nicest user: @RomanesEuntDomus


----------



## GarthMarenghisDankplace (Jan 6, 2019)

How are you going to get us to vote on sexiest user with LikeICare banned? We came for him coming for cwc.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 6, 2019)

Fougaro said:


> Is there an award for which user glows the most in the dark?



@CIA Nigger


----------



## Fougaro (Jan 6, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> @CIA Nigger


Well shit! I humbly admit defeat.


----------



## Lurker (Jan 6, 2019)

best lurker: @Lurker
worst lurker: @Lurker


----------



## Sidon's fleshlight (Jan 6, 2019)

Desire Lines said:


> Best Kiwifarms user 2018: me
> Worst kiwi farms user 2018: also me
> Least missed user 2018: me squared
> Most missed user 2018: *me*
> ...



Best video that fits this post:


----------



## Jaimas (Jan 6, 2019)

Fougaro said:


> Is there an award for which user glows the most in the dark?



If there is, you have my vote.


----------



## J A N D E K (Jan 6, 2019)

Fougaro said:


> Well shit! I humbly admit defeat.


If nominations weren’t closed...

Most Sportsmanlike: @Fougaro


----------



## Gordon Cole (Jan 6, 2019)

Why do I feel glad that I'm not nominated for anything?


----------



## Bassomatic (Jan 6, 2019)

Mark this day friends, I was considered both a normie and nomiated as one.


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Jan 6, 2019)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> If there’s a Longest Rimjob category you can go ahead and just give it to me.  Giving or recieving, either works.


I dunno, man. @bearycool will probably give you a run for your money. Problem is no one wants to be the judge of that.


----------



## RG 448 (Jan 6, 2019)

Pepito said:


> I dunno, man. @bearycool probably will give you a run for your money. Problem is no one wants to be the judge of that.


Yeah but believe it or not, as I post this, the clock is still running.


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Jan 6, 2019)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> Yeah but believe it or not, as I post this, the clock is still running.


Wow. Amazing how you can type with your face full of ass!


----------



## MillionaireMadman (Jan 6, 2019)

Biggest fail: @BoomerPhil


----------



## LocalFireDept (Jan 6, 2019)

I should've been nominated for the @Y2K Baby Award! I was robbed! I'll see you in court, Jerry.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Jan 6, 2019)

Why is this a thing when we have the 4th annual Julay awards going on right now in "lolcow General"?


----------



## QB 290 (Jan 6, 2019)

A Name But Backwards said:


> Why is this a thing when we have the 4th annual Julay awards going on right now in "lolcow General"?


For fun?
I thought that was the whole point of this website?


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jan 6, 2019)

LocalFireDept said:


> I should've been nominated for the @Y2K Baby Award! I was robbed! I'll see you in court, Jerry.


The @Y2K Baby award is getting nominated for every award because the very thought of you is a meme.


----------



## RG 448 (Jan 6, 2019)

Pepito said:


> Wow. Amazing how you can type with your face full of ass!


And the reverse.  I’ve got kind of a voluntary human centipede kinda deal going with some folks I met in AA.


----------



## El Porko Fako (Jan 6, 2019)

Best kiwi farm user 2018: @Hellfire. The amount of capping done is a great service to anyone who visits the Farms. Real MVP. 
Worst kiwi farm user 2018 @DiabeticShitheadPhil
Least missed user 2018 @Corrugated Daffodils
Most missed user 2018 @Flowers For Sonichu (The guy's not dead btw for you sheeple who believe the false prophet.) 
Worst A/H user 2018 Everybody
Best A/H user 2018: Everybody
Sexiest user 2018: No.
Meanest user 2018: Me for participating in this.
Nicest user 2018: It will always be @Kiwi Jeff unless he leaves
Best staff member 2018: @Ride 
Best thread creator 2018: Either @Null or @Gengar 
Funniest user 2018 @Shiversblood 
Least funny user 2018 @Bryan Dunn

I have my own category as well.

Best New Forum Copypasta: For @Apoth42, for whatever the fuck this was. On par with the @OwO What's This? SA post tbh.



Apoth42 said:


> Chelsea Clinton takes office after the blue wave and hate speech laws are added to the constitution. Decades later these hate speech laws are cemented and actually enforced as sjws flood into the legal system and becoming judges. The tech companies make the final push and work alongside the government to enforce these laws in exchange for privileges that ensure their monopolies. The USA and the rest of the world becomes like Europe, UK and Canada, unfree but well off economically.
> 
> How does one undo such a calamity? Dissent is criminal because it is "hate" and few have the power to challenge the authority because power has cemented into a small elite. Mobilization is impossible because the internet is heavily censored and controlled and apathy has become rampant. One could perhaps acquire a gun and fight the power but a small band won't accomplish much.
> 
> ...



and to huge props to the people who ran with it. Got a great laugh out it.



Randall Fragg said:


> Christine Chandler takes office after the puzzle-piece wave and anti-kick-the-autistic laws are added to the constitution. Decades later these anti-kick-the-autistic laws are cemented and actually enforced as autistics flood into the legal system and becoming judges. The tech companies make the final push and work alongside the government to enforce these laws in exchange for privileges that ensure their monopolies. The USA and the rest of the world becomes like CWCville, UK and Australatina, unfree but well off economically.
> 
> How does one undo such a calamity? Dissent is criminal because it is "cyberbullying” and few have the power to challenge the authority because power has cemented into a small elite. Mobilization is impossible because the internet is heavily censored and controlled and apathy has become rampant. One could perhaps acquire a gun and fight the power but a small band won'taccomplish much.
> 
> ...





Vrakks said:


> Apoth42 takes office after the loli wave and maximum-age-of-consent laws are added to the constitution. Decades later these consent laws are cemented and actually enforced as weeaboos flood into the legal system and becoming judges. The tech companies make the final push and work alongside the government to enforce these laws in exchange for privileges that ensure their monopolies. The USA and the rest of the world becomes like Japan, free but full of lolicon.
> 
> How does one undo such a calamity? Dissent is criminal because it is "moralfagging" and few have the power to challenge the authority because power has cemented into a small elite. Mobilization is impossible because the internet is heavily censored and controlled and apathy has become rampant. One could perhaps acquire a gun and fight the power but a small band won't accomplish much.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Jan 6, 2019)

El Porko Fako said:


> Best kiwi farm user 2018: @Hellfire. The amount of capping done is a great service to anyone who visits the Farms. Real MVP.
> Worst kiwi farm user 2018 @DiabeticShitheadPhil
> Least missed user 2018 @Corrugated Daffodils
> Most missed user 2018 @Flowers For Sonichu (The guy's not dead btw for you sheeple who believe the false prophet.)
> ...


I wanted to rate this  and , but since @DrainRedRain and I haven't gotten the agreels rating, I decided to go with  because it fits better with what you said about @Hellfire.


----------



## drain (Jan 6, 2019)

Kiwi Jeff said:


> I wanted to rate this  and , but since @DrainRedRain and I haven't gotten the agreels rating, I decided to go with  because it fits better with what you said about @Hellfire.



i feel like the agreels is closer than we think fam
ITS GONNA HAPPEN 2K19


----------



## Bassomatic (Jan 6, 2019)

@DrainRedRain is my wifey and one time she fucked me in the ass with a strap on telling me "faggot this is your favorite shrekual encounter".

Man that was a good birth day.

@Aldora is husbro and good people. 

I feel the need to noimate everyone I'm friendly too as they bring joy to my life, just not @Y2K Baby someone should give him SIDs.


----------



## drain (Jan 6, 2019)

Bassomatic said:


> @DrainRedRain is my wifey and one time she fucked me in the ass with a strap on telling me "faggot this is your favorite shrekual encounter".
> 
> Man that was a good birth day.
> 
> ...



i always do my best husbando 
next time i'll wear the latex onesie tho


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Jan 6, 2019)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> And the reverse. I’ve got kind of a voluntary human centipede kinda deal going with siome folks I met in AA.


So... is it you typing or you're instructing the guy at the front with a series or rhythmical tongue circles? Man, AA meetings can be wild.


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Jan 6, 2019)

Alpha Loves You said:


> For fun?
> I thought that was the whole point of this website?


fun is problematic and I'll see you in court.


----------



## RG 448 (Jan 7, 2019)

Pepito said:


> So... is it you typing or you're instructing the guy at the front with a series or rhythmical tongue circles? Man, AA meetings can be wild.


I’m typing.  I use the rhythmical tongue clicks to tell the guy up front how to mix my drinks.


----------



## Staffy (Jan 7, 2019)

Who is the gayest user and the most deviant or perverted user?


----------



## Desire Lines (Jan 7, 2019)

Staffy said:


> Who is the gayest user and the most deviant or perverted user?





Spoiler


----------



## HG 400 (Jan 7, 2019)

Alpha Loves You said:


> For fun?
> I thought that was the whole point of this website?



Cocksucking circlejerks like this are dumb.


----------



## WW 635 (Jan 7, 2019)

Dynastia said:


> Cocksucking circlejerks like this are dumb.


Whatever, you're jealous I'm going to be voted Sexist Kiwi


----------



## Cosmos (Jan 7, 2019)

Shoutout to my boy @Heinrich Himmler for getting so many nominations. Way to go!


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 7, 2019)

Who is the most cucked mod?


----------



## J A N D E K (Jan 7, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Who is the most cucked mod?


Aren’t they all cucked?  They do that shit for free.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 7, 2019)

J A N D E K said:


> Aren’t they all cucked?  They do that shit for free.



Maybe there should be one for least cucked mod.


----------



## WW 635 (Jan 7, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Maybe there should be one for least cucked mod.


All the ones that quit


----------



## The Man With No Name (Jan 7, 2019)

I'm so fucking proud to see Trillby nominated for nicest user. He's always thoughtful and it makes me mad when people don't understand his posting style. He likes to reply to a lot of content at once.


----------



## CWCissey (Jan 7, 2019)

Too cool for awards, me.


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Jan 7, 2019)

Dynastia said:


> Cocksucking circlejerks like this are dumb.



Dynastia is one of those people who'd be happy to feed you ammunition while you were machine gunning, or even do the machine gunning himself while you ran off for another box of ammo. And ... and ... he probably wouldn't even complain too much when you came back with the regular stuff because they'd run out of silver tip armour piercing incendiary due to sabotage by Trotskyites. Even though he really likes the little fireworks display you get when the silver tip hits something armoured and hostile.


----------



## WW 635 (Jan 7, 2019)

Gustav Schuchardt said:


> Dynastia is one of those people who'd be happy to feed you ammunition while you were machine gunning, or even do the machine gunning himself while you ran off for another box of ammo. And ... and ... he probably wouldn't even complain too much when you came back with the regular stuff because they'd run out of silver tip armour piercing incendiary due to sabotage by Trotskyites. Even though he really likes the little fireworks display you get when the silver tip hits something armoured and hostile.


lol talking like you actually know him


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Jan 7, 2019)

Cricket said:


> lol talking like you actually know him



He seems like a reasonable person from his postings here. He hasn't posted a rape threat in many days.


----------



## WW 635 (Jan 7, 2019)

Gustav Schuchardt said:


> He hasn't posted a rape threat in many days.


And yet here you are still trying to suck his dick


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jan 7, 2019)

I win


----------



## HG 400 (Jan 7, 2019)

Gustav Schuchardt said:


> Dynastia is one of those people who'd be happy to feed you ammunition while you were machine gunning, or even do the machine gunning himself while you ran off for another box of ammo. And ... and ... he probably wouldn't even complain too much when you came back with the regular stuff because they'd run out of silver tip armour piercing incendiary due to sabotage by Trotskyites. Even though he really likes the little fireworks display you get when the silver tip hits something armoured and hostile.



I am a Trotskyite you cocksucker.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Jan 7, 2019)

Which faggot nominated me, so I can beat his ass?


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jan 7, 2019)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> Which faggot nominated me, so I can beat his ass?


I did it


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Jan 7, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> I did it


Well, at least I'll win something. Vote for me, I hate you all


----------



## Monika H. (Jan 8, 2019)

Wow, just WOW!!
Danke mein Lieber Freunden, I love you all!!
I honestly didn't expect such lots of votes!! You've made me and happy Heinrich ~


----------



## NimertiS (Jan 8, 2019)

:  day 738: still unnoticed  :

Spookity Spokity I'm coming for your property


----------



## Colonel J (Jan 8, 2019)

Links aren't working for me.


----------



## Night Terror (Jan 8, 2019)

wheres the award for the user who used to be active in the community and now posts once in a blue moon


----------



## Zebedee (Jan 8, 2019)

I challenge you faggots to find the most average user of the farms. 

One who posts such mediocre middle-road content that although they are noticed, they are sort of part of the background.


----------



## WW 635 (Jan 8, 2019)

Zebedee said:


> I challenge you faggots to find the most average user of the farms.
> 
> One who posts such mediocre middle-road content that although they are noticed, they are sort of part of the background.


Polls are already open. IT's too late to nominate yourself for an award now


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Jan 8, 2019)

Zebedee said:


> I challenge you faggots to find the most average user of the farms.
> 
> One who posts such mediocre middle-road content that although they are noticed, they are sort of part of the background.


I've already filled that niche so hard no poll or award is needed.

Also @Reynard and @Heinrich Himmler are killing it. Congrats my lads!


----------



## Tetra (Jan 8, 2019)

Zebedee said:


> I challenge you faggots to find the most average user of the farms.
> 
> One who posts such mediocre middle-road content that although they are noticed, they are sort of part of the background.



M8 we wouldn't be mediocre or in the background if we got an award

Don't ruin this for us middle of the road people


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jan 8, 2019)

Zebedee said:


> I challenge you faggots to find the most average user of the farms.
> 
> One who posts such mediocre middle-road content that although they are noticed, they are sort of part of the background.


I think I qualify for this.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jan 8, 2019)

Whatever. I don't need some award to know that I'm the sexiest.


----------



## QB 290 (Jan 8, 2019)

big baby jesus said:


> Whatever. I don't need some award to know that I'm the sexiest.


It's ok, champ. You're the only kiwi with a face that doesn't look like a car crash and a body that an elephant won't laugh at.
You won't win an award for it, but at least you get to not die a virgin.


----------



## drain (Jan 8, 2019)

WHERES THE AWARD FOR THE MOST NEGLECTED AND FORGOTTEN USER EVER, WHO HAPPENS TO BE ME?


----------



## Count groudon (Jan 8, 2019)

Can I have some kind of pity award? Please? I really need it


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Jan 8, 2019)

Count groudon said:


> Can I have some kind of pity award? Please? I really need it


You've won.... my heart


----------



## bearycool (Jan 8, 2019)

RIP, I guess I didn't even get put into sexiest user category ;(


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Jan 8, 2019)

bearycool said:


> RIP, I guess I didn't even get put into sexiest user category ;(


The number of votes would have crashed the polling site.


----------



## bearycool (Jan 8, 2019)

FierceBrosnan said:


> The number of votes would have crashed the polling site.



I do like how LagoonaBlue and OwO What's This are currently neck and neck with each other with "least missed user".

Also, I totally agree that @yawning sneasel deserves the Best User award.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Jan 8, 2019)

bearycool said:


> I do like how LagoonaBlue and OwO What's This are currently neck and neck with each other with "least missed user".
> 
> Also, I totally agree that @yawning sneasel deserves the Best User award.


Between Lagoona's halal and meltdown into PM spamming other users to OwO's constant backseat moderation and single handed destruction of the salt mines we may wind up with a tie on our hands.


----------



## Raging Capybara (Jan 8, 2019)

A lot of tranny chasers voting for Sinners sandwich as the least funny user of the year.

You can't hide your butthurt.


----------



## WW 635 (Jan 8, 2019)

Raging Capybara said:


> A lot of tranny chasers voting for Sinners sandwich as the least funny user of the year.
> 
> You can't hide your butthurt.


@Sinners Sandwich isn't funny tho


----------



## UE 558 (Jan 8, 2019)

Biggest chat sperg: Me


----------



## bearycool (Jan 8, 2019)

I want @Cricket to win sexiest user tbh.


----------



## Count groudon (Jan 8, 2019)

FierceBrosnan said:


> You've won.... my heart


Ty bro


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jan 8, 2019)

Cricket said:


> @Sinners Sandwich isn't funny tho



Of course i'm not, fag. I'm always serious. I invalidate the shit out of your identity.


----------



## drain (Jan 8, 2019)

i want to add my own category, which is COOLEST VROOMER

theres @DrainRedRain @Rat Speaker @chekovia @atm 
@Kiwi Jeff @ICameToplaY 
.... all the other bus members because I LOVE ALL OF THEM







and @Y2K Baby is the last one because he is a pest that keep coming back like some sort of ancient curse


----------



## drain (Jan 8, 2019)

but definitely @DrainRedRain


----------



## bearycool (Jan 8, 2019)

Sinners Sandwich said:


> Of course i'm not, fag. I'm always serious. I invalidate the shit out of your identity.




Here's your identity: you're a fag, lol calm down.


----------



## Rat Speaker (Jan 8, 2019)

@Sinners Sandwich if @bearycool calls you a fag, it means your a fag. Faggot.


----------



## WW 635 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sinners Sandwich said:


> I invalidate the shit out of your identity.


I don't see how that is possible


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jan 8, 2019)

bearycool said:


> Here's your identity: you're a fag, lol calm down.



U mad, fag?


----------



## bearycool (Jan 8, 2019)

Sinners Sandwich said:


> U mad, fag?



No, just aware you are using old memes.

Also, in regards to that, lol calm down.


----------



## Zebedee (Jan 9, 2019)

Sinners Sandwich said:


> U mad, fag?



Anyone who uses 'U mad?' unironically in 2019 is by definition, a faggot.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 9, 2019)

Zebedee said:


> Anyone who uses 'U mad?' unironically in 2019 is by definition, a faggot.



LOL SO MAD!


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jan 10, 2019)

DrainRedRain said:


> i want to add my own category, which is COOLEST VROOMER
> 
> theres @DrainRedRain @Rat Speaker @chekovia @atm
> @Kiwi Jeff @ICameToplaY
> ...





DrainRedRain said:


> but definitely @DrainRedRain


Apologize


----------



## Teri-Teri (Jan 10, 2019)

How about the Best Signature Award?


----------

